
Comments from HN beginning with the word “Actually” - aaronbrethorst
https://twitter.com/actually_hn
======
aaronbrethorst
Actually, I'm just trying to get a comment picked up by @actually_hn

~~~
jonshariat
Actually, I wonder if its curated -@DesignUXUI

------
chedar
Actually, I follow @actually_hn

